# EaGLE supraPro ID fishfinder part needed



## tj1332002

I am going to post this several places in the forum, I am looking for a power cable for my SupraPro ID. I called Eagle and they don't make it anymore. If anyone has one please contact Tom at [email protected]


----------



## superflysnuka

try ebay.


----------



## sfw1960

send waterfoul a PM, not sure if he still has his old machine, you _can _get a whole new unit for about $79!


----------



## boomer_x7

Are you looking for the entire transducer/power cable oris it just a power cable?


----------

